# Leo after his groom today!



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Gave Leo his bath and trim today! He's such a good boy!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Leo looks so handsome and so grown up. You did an amazing job. Congratulations!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow! He looks awesome!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness what delicious fluffiness, he looks like a cloud, or a pillow or something really, really, soft. I am very jealous that you can keep his muzzle so clean, I'm such a failure.


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

It looks so professional... 
Great job!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, agree with everyone, he looks great.


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

He looks wonderful!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a fluffy cute baby!! great job!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks all! I've been using Shea Pet shampoo and conditioner on Leo. I dilute the shampoo, then shampoo and rinse twice, then apply the conditioner full strength, wrap him in a warm towel for 15 minutes, then rinse and spritz lightly with CC Ice on Ice and blow dry with his Kool Pup dryer which I turn on when I start his bath so that it warms up a bit. I do this twice a week. I line comb twice daily - morning and evening. Beauty takes work! But I love how deliciously soft his coat feels and that he smells wonderful! Also, because we have maintained this routine (except for trying out a few different shampoos/conditioners) since he came to live with us, he is very cooperative which makes the whole grooming routine much easier!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wow, Leo is so handsome and beautiful - and big! I so want to hug that fur...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Wow, Leo is so handsome and beautiful - and big! I so want to hug that fur...


Ha! Ruth. Leo does look big but it's almost all hair. He is still 9 7/8 inches at the shoulder and weighs 11 lbs. He has been the same height since he turned 6 months old and the same weight since about 7.5 months. His hair, however, just keeps getting longer and fluffier! 

Thank you Karen!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> Oh my goodness what delicious fluffiness, he looks like a cloud, or a pillow or something really, really, soft. I am very jealous that you can keep his muzzle so clean, I'm such a failure.


I agree! I have a hard time with the muzzle even though I do wipe his face with a towel or grooming wipe after breakfast and dinner.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

SJ1998 said:


> I agree! I have a hard time with the muzzle even though I do wipe his face with a towel or grooming wipe after breakfast and dinner.


Leo eats Ziwipeak Air-dried food which isn't messy and drinks water from a Lixit bottle and he is shampooed twice each week so those things are probably what keeps his facial hair from staining.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Leo looks so handsome!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks great!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Leo is a Hav male model. I especially love how columnar his legs look. Great job!  -Jeanne-


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> Leo eats Ziwipeak Air-dried food which isn't messy and drinks water from a Lixit bottle and he is shampooed twice each week so those things are probably what keeps his facial hair from staining.


Where do you buy your Ziwipeak? I can't find somewhere locally and any place I've found it online does not sell trial sizes. I'd like to buy a single can or a trial bag of the dry for Ludo to try. People rave about it for their dogs. Thanks.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

tra_po said:


> Where do you buy your Ziwipeak? I can't find somewhere locally and any place I've found it online does not sell trial sizes. I'd like to buy a single can or a trial bag of the dry for Ludo to try. People rave about it for their dogs. Thanks.


I have been driving to Chapel Hill to Phydeaux (a dog supply store) and buying about 4 bags at a time since its about an hour and half drive for me. No one in Winston-Salem carries Ziwipeak. I buy the 2.2 lb bags and that lasts Leo about 2.5 weeks or so per bag. Leo eats a measured 2.5 oz of the food each day. I don't know if they have sample bags of the food. They do have small bags of the Ziwipeak treats that are similar to the food. That is what I tried with Leo to begin with just to see if he might eat it. Ziwipeak is a raw diet. Once you open a bag you want to go through it fairly quickly. The unopen bags are good for a long time but once you open the bag you need to use it all within a fairly short time frame. That is why with a small dog it is recommended that you purchase the 2.2 lb size.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

You can purchase air dried or moist food at ZiwiPeak's USA Online Store - http://www.ziwipeak.com/shop/

Or go to the Contact Us page to request samples - http://www.ziwipeak.com/contact-us/?TB_iframe=true&width=600&height=650

-Jeanne-


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> You can purchase air dried or moist food at ZiwiPeak's USA Online Store - http://www.ziwipeak.com/shop/
> 
> Or go to the Contact Us page to request samples - http://www.ziwipeak.com/contact-us/?TB_iframe=true&width=600&height=650
> 
> -Jeanne-


Thanks Jeanne. I should do that next time. It really would be much more convenient. Last time I let myself run out so I made the trip. I'm not use to ordering dog food online. Just forgot that was an option.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

If you buy from ZiwiPeak directly, there's no sales tax and shipping is free on orders over $50. And you may be able to get more flavors then what your local store carries.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> If you buy from ZiwiPeak directly, there's no sales tax and shipping is free on orders over $50. And you may be able to get more flavors then what your local store carries.


About how long does it take to get to you once the order is placed?


----------



## dhanks (Apr 9, 2012)

*trimming*

He looks fantastic Ddi you do tihs by hand cutting all over? What didyou use? Mine are still in full coat and I am weakening about trimming them but only ant what you have accomplished. He looks great!!

deb


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Deb. To date I haven't done an all over trim for Leo. In the photo, I obviously trimmed his bangs and the top of his head. I trim some off the rear end to lessen the fluffiness which reduces the number of bum baths required. I also trim around his little boy bits and shorten the skirt? on either side so that when he lifts his leg the hair doesn't drop down and get urine on it. This just helps him stay cleaner. I trim his feet so that the shape is rounded and the fur between his paw pads is level with them. I haven't scissors the legs. They are just really fluffy which gives them that columnar look. I love the length that Leo's coat is now as he is fluffy and when he bounces around his hair bounces to in the cutest way. I use straight and curved scissors mostly. I have a pair of thinning shears but I have read that a lot of matting occurs due to varying hair lengths so I don't think it would be wise to get carried away with those.


----------



## dhanks (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks so much,Pucks! He is one gorgeous man! All due to your efforts!


----------

